# Jinx's first points!



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!arty2:arty2::You_Rock_


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! She is a very, very pretty girl!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great news, congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful-congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Did you get a show photo? Please post if you did. 2 pts, how exciting. When does your pup come out of the 12-18 month class? She's a very pretty gril!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats awesome!! I bet you must be so proud! I could only hope to get some points on Lilly, but I just get so nervous!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry I'm late to the party-- congratulations!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome! Love to see owner handlers!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm late to the party too! Although I congratulated you on facebook  So happy for you! She is so deserving and will only get better! I hope this means you'll be coming to the SD specialty....hint hint


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Applause to team Jinx! Way to go, girlie!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this now! What wonderful news! YAY!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally received our photo from this exciting first points win.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay jinx!!!!!!!!! You guys look great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful Girl and I love her front!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations she is beautiful!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome photo!! Keep it up!!,


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Just seeing this for the first time!! HUGE congrats!! This gives me a lot of hope that you can do it as an owner/handler. I can't wait for Keisel's day to get his first points. I bet you were ecstatic as I would be! She is beautiful!! You look so proud too  Way to go Jinx!! :-D


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great photo!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm getting my first show golden in a couple weeks and I LOVE that you've handled yours yourself. Such a huge accomplishment in a largely professionally handled breed!

Do you have any tips on getting started? I'm going to do some conformation classes and I'm planning to meet with a handler for lessons but if you have any advice on what all you did, I'd love to hear it.


----------

